# a da colțul



## Baba May

Salutare !

Expresia "a da colțul" se folosește și la propriu, și la figurat.

La propriu, înseamnă a ajunge la un colț de stradă și a schimba direcția.
La figurat, înseamnă "a muri".

Când se folosește la propriu, ce expresii verbale sau verbe echivalente mai există?


----------



## farscape

A apare după colț? Tocmai a dat colțul / tocmai a apărut după colț.


----------



## Trisia

Continuând ideea lui Farscape, poți să dispari după colț (pleci) sau să apari de după colț (vii). Când sun să-mi anunț prietena că ajung imediat, se poate să spun că sunt/tocmai ajung la colțul străzii, sau ca sunt la intersecție/fac acum stânga la intersecție. Dacă spun "dau acum colțul", probabil că o să râdă . Nu cred că am auzit folosită expresia "a da colțul" cu sensul literal, fără să fie cu intenție glumeață. 

Cauți expresii care să însemne exact faptul că traseul persoanei tocmai a descris o curbă, sau care să dea de înțeles că e aproape? Poți să ne explici puțin în ce context vrei să folosești expresia?


----------



## Baba May

farscape said:


> A apare după colț? Tocmai a dat colțul / tocmai a apărut după colț.



Da, este o variantă. Mai corect mi se pare: "a apărea de după colț"


----------



## Baba May

Trisia said:


> Continuând ideea lui Farscape, poți să dispari după colț (pleci) sau să apari de după colț (vii). Când sun să-mi anunț prietena că ajung imediat, se poate să spun că sunt/tocmai ajung la colțul străzii, sau ca sunt la intersecție/fac acum stânga la intersecție. Dacă spun "dau acum colțul", probabil că o să râdă . Nu cred că am auzit folosită expresia "a da colțul" cu sensul literal, fără să fie cu intenție glumeață.
> 
> Cauți expresii care să însemne exact faptul că traseul persoanei tocmai a descris o curbă, sau care să dea de înțeles că e aproape? Poți să ne explici puțin în ce context vrei să folosești expresia?



Bune observații ! Contextul este acela al cuiva care merge pe stradă și ajunge la colț, unde schimbă direcția. Deci da, trebuie să evit faptul că "dă colțul", fiindcă în context nu este vorba de a muri, ci de a face stânga sau dreapta.


----------

